
In Defense of Social Media (At Least Some Of It) - jasonlbaptiste
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/07/in-defense-of-social-media.html
======
jasonlbaptiste
i was going to originally post this:

[http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2009/calling-bullshit-on-
soc...](http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2009/calling-bullshit-on-social-
media/)

I found that the retort on oreilly was a better argument and more positive.

